
Js-joda – Immutable date and time library for JavaScript - joekrie
https://github.com/js-joda/js-joda
======
niftich
This is inspired by both Threeten [1] and Joda-Time [2], which are well-
engineered Java libraries for date/time concepts.

I have often wished for that API to be available in other environments, so
this is definitely a welcome addition to JS.

Note that the authors of the library are confused -- Threeten-(backport) and
Joda-Time are different libraries with different behaviors, and one isn't an
"aka." for another. However, Joda-Time's author went on to develop Threeten
based on lessons learned, and this library purports to be a JS port of
Threeten-Backport.

[1]
[https://github.com/ThreeTen/threetenbp](https://github.com/ThreeTen/threetenbp)

[2] [http://www.joda.org/joda-time/](http://www.joda.org/joda-time/)

~~~
joekrie
I started using JS-Joda because I've had a good experience with Noda Time [1],
which started a a port of Joda-Time to .NET

[1] [http://nodatime.org/](http://nodatime.org/)

